# 200 Gram Flat Sided Vertical Jigs with upgraded hardware !!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

*New 200 gram Flat Sided Vertical Jigs are back in stock!!

NEW COLOR ADDED! Hot Pink/Glow in the dark!
!
Set includes 5 jigs www.strikertackle.com is $40.00

Item Specifications:
*500lb kevlar assist hook line with matching solid and split rings. 
*The jigs come with two 6/0 4X assist hooks
*2 of the jigs Glow in the Dark !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*GREAT FOR FISHING: Tuna, Snapper, AmberJack, Yellowtail and Grouper.
FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $99.00.
Stocks are limited and we will run out before the next batch is ready so don't wai*t


----------

